# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  اطلاق خدمة rss لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بعد التطوير الحاصل في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

واطلاق الخدمة تجريباً وقبل نهاية 2009 بإذن الله سوف يتم أطلاق الخدمة رسمياً ..

تم اليوم بحمد الله أطلاق خدمة rss لجميع اقسام شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

تفاصيل خدمة rss

خدمة rss هي خدمة جديدة تمكنك من الحصول على آخر المواضيع فور ورودها على الشبكة ...

فبدلاً من تصفح المواقع والبحث عن المواضيع الجديدة، فإن خدمة rss تخطرك بما يستجد من مواضيع على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ... 

فهذه الخدمة رائعه لزوار شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

أين أجد خدمة rss

من خلال هذه الإيقونة بجانب كل قسم ..




أو من خلال اعلى المتصفح والضغط على الايقونة أعلى المتصفح في كل صفحة من صفحات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

ولتجربة الضغط على الايقونة التالية ..



وهذي الخدمة يستفيد منها متصفحين الشبكة ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم تتميزون ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،*

*تسلم خيي ،*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطييك العافيه اخوووي شبكة ..~ 

عااد اني على طوول بغييت اجربهاا 
بس شفت انها تطلع لي كلمات ورموز وراوبط مدرري كييف ..~  وهدره ما افهمت لهاااا  :wacko:   عوورت رااسي خخخخ 

تسلم يمناااك ع المجهوود
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله*

*يعطيك العافية حضرة المدير....* 

*<< توها داخلة زين عرفت من وين تسجل دخول...*

*موفقين والى الامام دائماً*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*[color="rgb(65, 105, 225)"]يعــطيك العافيه

فكرة حلـــوة واسهل من قبل

لاعدمنا التميز في الشبكة الغاليه

عساك دوم متميز

تحـــــياتي[/color]*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....


ماشاء الله الخدمة جداً مُميزة ..يعطيك العافية أخوي....وعساك ع القوة دوم يارب



دمتم بالمُقدمة.....ودام التميز شعاراً يُرفرف في سماءكم...

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني الغالي* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*بدون مجاملة* 

*انت رائع  وربي  يحميك ويخليك* 

*واسئل الله التوفيق  الدائم  لك ولاخوانك* 

*واهنئ  الغالي  ابو هشام   بكم* 

*دائما لك بصمات رائعة  في الشبكة* 

*وهذا  سبب عشقنا  للشبكة* 

*وسوف اذهب للطبيب  اسئله ان يعطيني  علاج لهذا الادمان* 

*بكل تقدير  ومودة واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيك الله العافية على المجهودات الي تبدلها لرقي المنتدى

بس عندي مشاكل واجد صايرة لي الصور ماتطلع عندي والكلام كله في صوب اقصى الشاشة ونص الكلام مختفي

والصفحة اكبر من الصفحة المعتادة

تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخي شبكه ..!

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## مضراوي

خدمه رووعه ..
تسلم اخوي شبكة ع المجهود الرائع ..
مآآننحرم من جديدكم ..,
تحياتو ,,

----------


## MOONY

جهود تشكر عليها خيوو شبكه ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## ليلاس

عليكم السلام

تسلم خيي ع الجهود المبذولة

ربي يعطييييييكم  العااااافية

ما ننحرم

----------

